# anyone ever switch majors after sophmore year?



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I'm thinking about switching my major to another one. Both majors have almost no overlapping classes, so I would basically be starting new. Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I switched majors but it was from Finance to Marketing. So I only ended up taking a few extra courses. Both majors required a lot of the same business courses. Don't worry about starting all over. If you get a degree in something you don't like, it will be pretty useless.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Since the major you want to switch to requires all different courses, you should make sure this is the right choice. Think about the pros and cons of both the major you have now and the one you want to change to. I haven't done this, (going to be a sophomore in the fall) but I know that to change your major and regret it could equal a waste of time and money. So be careful.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Not exactly, in my junior year I decided to double major and chose a new focus in my old major. The required classes are going to require me to spend an extra year in college but it'll be worth it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes, I switched From Pharmacy (Pharm D) to Psychology.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I switched from computer science to interdisciplinary science my senior year, otherwise I probably would have been in college for several years, instead of five.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

JMX said:


> I switched from computer science to interdisciplinary science my senior year, otherwise I probably would have been in college for several years, instead of five.


I went from Computer science to Architecture to Political Science and then dropped out!!!! :blank
I applied for Business Administration and got accepted for September and this time I'm sticking to it no matter what! :mum


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Coming from the community college route, I know it's not uncommon for sophmores to be undeclared major, not to mention changing majors. Some people take longer to figure out what they want to do than others. That's actually part of what the scorned general education requirements are for.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Did Engineering first year (hated it...)

Then did a complete u-turn and applied to Business school. I have now finished my degree 4 years later from that date (for a total of 5 years) and I'm happy with the choice I picked


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

I did. Started a completely new major the Fall of Junior year. I had to take a total of four summer school classes, but still managed to graduate on time. Even if I hadn't, it still would have been worth it just so I wouldn't be stuck in a career I hated.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I switched majors after my sophomore year. I wasn't really sure what I wanted to study when I started college, so I took mostly classes that were general requirements. As a result, I only had to go an extra semester to complete my degree.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

It is okay. I changed majors the summer after my junior year. There was almost complete overlap between courses which was nice but still I had to do a lot of things differently in preparation for grad school.


----------



## kikyoumiko (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, did it recently. I used to be a Biology major (hoping to get into pharmacy school) to Psychology. Apparently, it is not unusual to do this since they are so closely related.


----------



## Kittia (Feb 12, 2010)

I started with pharmacy my freshman year, switched to being a communications major my sophomore year, switched to accounting my 2nd semester of sophomore year, transferred universities and switched to a double major in sociology & psychology my junior year. So, besides gen-eds, there were no overlapping classes, I only took 1 class outside of the regular school year in the winter and no summer classes, and I was able to graduate in 4.5 years.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

uffie said:


> I'm thinking about switching my major to another one. Both majors have almost no overlapping classes, so I would basically be starting new. Has anyone ever done this?


Yes, I changed from Psychology to Anthropology after my second year. Best decision I ever made (well, one of them)! Getting in was hard because classes were already full. Also, I didn't have the highest marks at the time, so it took me until my fourth year to get into the Honors Anthropology program. And it took me an extra year to complete everything.


----------

